# My 5 babies, week 4 :) feathers finally!!



## Jbean (Dec 7, 2015)

The babies (5 from my mated pair) have grown so much in a week already, getting their feathers and finally starting to look like birds with the oldest being 4 weeks old today  All are doing very well, and the last one finally is starting to get its pinfeathers! 

Baby #1, a cinnamon grey. Already getting light yellow in the cheeks (but mom has bright yellow cheeks as well, so not sure if female or male yet?) Super sweet and very comfortable with me reaching in and picking him/her up, and even had his/her first flight today! Did so well and flew right out of the playpen area to get to mom and dad who were busy flying around the room. 











Baby #2, my whiteface pearl. Not as eager to explore as baby 1 but is content laying in my hand/lap and snuggling. (also, don't mind my dog in the background, hah!  ) 










Baby #3, Pearl. Feathers coming in and turning out to be a really pretty pearl  getting more used to me holding him/her and will make the cutest baby chirping noises up at me and dad while he perches on my shoulder  Girl or boy? I maybe thought boy becausre of the intense yellow coloring already on the cheeks but mom is very yellow so I'm not sure. 











Baby #4, the albino, is finally looking more like a bird than a chicken haha  super pretty white feathers, i'm thinking of keeping her!  Still a little scared of me but working on getting her used to my prescence and voice, will handle her more as she gets older. About 3 weeks old.










And baby #5 is growing up fast! Getting pinfeathers and starting to get color! Can someone tell me if it looks like a pearl, or a grey? I thought maybe it was a pearl because some of the pinfeathers seem to be barred in some areas, but I wasn't sure. Thanks in advance for the help bird folks  











Until next week!! :wf grey::cinnamon pearl:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are soo gorgeous omg!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh ! All of them are beautiful ! I would not be able to part from any of them ! Congrats ! X x Teresa


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely babies!!! In the pearl, the yellowing won't be an indication of gender because the pearling makes the bird so bright. It will really be down to behavior. There is a way to look at the tail feathers to try to tell gender in pearls but it's been so long I don't remember how it's done.


----------



## Foobzy (Jun 6, 2016)

Awww they're all absolutely adorable! Great photos, such beauties! Reminds me of the time I chose Kiki, can't wait to pick her up and take her home  What types of cockatiels are mum and dad?


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

wow............so beautiful babies


----------

